# need some help with music



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

First off, I'm not asking for free music as that would get me in major trouble
I'm only asking for suggestions.

I cater to some tots that are 8 and under so i'm only going for not frightening music. nothing that would freak out the little ones.

here's what I've got so far:

Monster Mash
Monster-from Skillit (awesome song)
Dark Chest of Wonders (Nightwish)
Phantom of the Opera (Nightwish)
Thriller 
Munsters Themesong
This is Halloween

This is what i'll be adding:

Addams family theme
Purple People Eater
Ghost Busters Theme
The Mountain King (i'm not sure that's the real title) the manhiem steamroller version

I have midnight syndicate but I going for lighter music for the soundtrack but any other suggestions would be welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Check out debbie5's thread here for some suggestions and links:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28172


----------



## Haunted Horror Shack (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm doing the same thing. I'm plugging in my labtop into my stereo and using halloween music on Pandora. I've heard all those song streaming. Anything too scary dislike and it won't play it again but I haven't heard anything too bad so far. You get 40 hours free a month without buying anything. You will hear a commercial spot every now and then but there real short.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------

